# Montex masks....



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just in case....

Seem to be plenty to go around...

Montex | Home


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Hmmph! No Ronald Reagan or Micky Mouse masks ......


----------



## Ruud (Jun 17, 2013)

i just ordered three mini-Montex masks from A2Zee. Great service, quickly received, and very reasonable pricing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing.....I just ordered 3 sets of these masks myself...


----------

